# Any sewers?



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

This is what I want:









Maybe after Christmas I can afford something more like this:









What's your plan?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

OOOPS MY BAD! (A Watchman had a link all ready to post relevant to this threads tile until he noticed it was in the Lady's section ...... sneaking out now before he is seen)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No. We have a septic system.

Edit; OOOPS MY BAD! I thought this was about sewage treatment and such.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

....forgot to "reply w/ quote".


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> OOOPS MY BAD! (A Watchman had a link all ready to post relevant to this threads tile until he noticed it was in the Lady's section ...... sneaking out now before he is seen)


Sorry, watchman, if you sew, please share! If this is the wrong place for the thread, maybe a mod can move it?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I sewed a button on a shirt once or twice but other than that, no. My grandmother taught me to crochet but I haven't done that in years.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I sewed a button on a shirt once or twice but other than that, no. My grandmother taught me to crochet but I haven't done that in years.


It's a start, Slippy!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> No. We have a septic system.
> 
> Edit; OOOPS MY BAD! I thought this was about sewage treatment and such.


I thought you were being funny!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, I find it to be sexist that you placed this in the L/O forum. Any soldier worth his rations knows how to sew. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Sorry, watchman, if you sew, please share! If this is the wrong place for the thread, maybe a mod can move it?


Will do.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> This is what I want:
> 
> View attachment 18282
> 
> ...


My Singer is almost identical to the one on the bottom, . . .

But I have another one, . . . hand powered, . . . will sew anything from jeans up to 3/4 inch thick leather.

Each pull of the handle makes one stitch, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> I thought you were being funny!


Sometimes I don't read the posts and only read the title of the thread. Or I get sidetracked and go back to post but forget to refresh the screen AND my memory.

Being funny is a curse I assure you. Sometimes Mrs S thinks I'm being funny when I'm snot.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Sometimes I don't read the posts and only read the title of the thread. Or I get sidetracked and go back to post but forget to refresh the screen AND my memory.
> 
> Being funny is a curse I assure you. Sometimes Mrs S thinks I'm being funny when I'm snot.


Bourbon?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Bourbon?


Vodka again today. Can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wife has 2 in the house trouble is she wants me to move them around from time to time and those
suckers are HEAVY!

I can sew just don't tell her, LOL


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

My Grandma taught me how to sew. Now my wife makes me do all of the mending.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Mrs frogs is a quilter and wants a long arm sewing machine. 
They are about the equivalent price of a Barrett rifle. Yikes !!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> This is what I want:
> 
> View attachment 18282
> 
> ...


I can sew buttons back on without a trip to the hospital now. :tango_face_smile: My Mom had a machine like the bottom picture for years. My wife has two of them from her grandmother. They are both in need of serious repairs however. It's on my list.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Annie, keep your eye on craigs list, I see these listed frequently they range from free to 150.00


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I inherited a New Home treadle sewing machine identical to your 2nd picture. My brother used to hem his pants on it and I've since replaced the belt and sewn a few stiches on it. Rewinding the flying bobbin under the table is really tough.

Using a machine like that requires patience and a lot of time.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I could make a pedal powered Singer walk and talk at around age 11. Not sure where all those skills went...lol. Nice machines. My Mama could make a white shirt out of a bed sheet any old day. She could make it work a lot better than her chillins.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Annie, keep your eye on craigs list, I see these listed frequently they range from free to 150.00


I will. Thanks!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Box of frogs said:


> Mrs frogs is a quilter and wants a long arm sewing machine.
> They are about the equivalent price of a Barrett rifle. Yikes !!!


Yeah those things are pricey!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'd need to check the actual rating of our sewing machine, but I would think you could get one running on a battery system pretty easily. The motor isn't very big, from what I can tell.
I know my mother has a foot powered one that she got from a relative who passed away. Not sure of its condition though.

And yes, I sew. In fact, I had to teach my wife.
My greatest sewing accomplishment was from back when The Matrix movies were popular, and I wanted to recreate the long flowing, almost cape-like, coat worn by the protagonist in the 2nd and 3rd installments. I think it took me two weeks, and considerable help from my mother for the tougher parts, but it turned out great. I recall wanting to give up once I got to the step of creating 24 blasted infernal button holes and hand sewing on the 24 buttons. I hate buttons.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> ....
> My greatest sewing accomplishment was from back when The Matrix movies were popular, and I wanted to recreate the long flowing, almost cape-like, coat worn by the protagonist in the 2nd and 3rd installments. I think it took me two weeks, and considerable help from my mother for the tougher parts, but it turned out great. I recall wanting to give up once I got to the step of creating 24 blasted infernal button holes and hand sewing on the 24 buttons. I hate buttons.


(Slippy pulls out his notebook entitled "Things he NEVER expected to hear from Kauboy" and makes a few notes...)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy pulls out his notebook entitled "Things he NEVER expected to hear from Kauboy" and makes a few notes...)


I have an entire notebook dedicated solely to me? Awww, Slippy... you care!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Would sewing be considered manly if you were to sew a liberals mouth shut? 

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Would sewing be considered manly if you were to sew a liberals mouth shut?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


Gimme a holler if you need to borrow a machine, . . . a needle, . . . thread, . . . or even a stapler.

Then I can say "An I helped".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

People have said I'm full of shitt so...


----------

